# just lost my favorite fish....



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have lost many fishes due to my stupid mistakes but this one really hurts.. I just lost my favorite apisto male (Uaupesi)... It was once again my mistake (high nitrate). I have worked on this apisto pair for the last 6 months and I missed a water change then this......

I'm almost at the point of giving up apistos.. 

How do you guys deal with fish losses?? 

I'm so mad at myself!!! argggg -.-


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear. we all make mistakes........


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya just happened to me cleaned filter to many times forgot and lost fav fish sucks..sorry for your lost


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya I lost my best breeding male from one of my tanks a little while ago. It really sucks but at the end of the day fish are not like other pets; they're tough to keep and you're bound to lose some but I think that's just part of the hobby. After a while you'll get into a good routine and you'll get breeders and it will be very rewarding even when fish die! I think I've lost about 30 fish to date not including fry


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

At least you know why. I have no idea why i lost my stingray i tested the water for basically everything possible.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, jhj0112.
I don't know anything about apistos but stuff like that really gets to me too. 
In the end though don't beat yourself up - you did your best to give it a good life...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Best way to cure it to buy more


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

UnderseaGal said:


> So sorry to hear this, jhj0112.
> I don't know anything about apistos but stuff like that really gets to me too.
> In the end though don't beat yourself up - you did your best to give it a good life...


Thanks underseagal! this is the fish that We are into.. We have 2 dedicated tanks for apistos.. you should try apistos one day!
the one that I lost is hard to find in local..



charles said:


> Best way to cure it to buy more


haha Charles!! sure!! if you bring apisto Elizabethae or Mendezis in pairs, I will be the first one who will knock on your door lol..


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, I have apistogramma panduro and Diamante at the moment.


----------

